# Heritage hunting club near Needville Tx



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a small piece of land for a house in Guy, Tx and there is a decent bit of wooded area with signs along the road that say Columbia Wildlife Management, Heritage Hunting Club. There is no number and I have never seen anyone hunting or on the property when I have driven by. I am guessing it is a dove/waterfowl type of area but figured maybe one of you has heard of it or knew somthing about it. I googled it several different ways but no luck. If any of you know anything about it, I would like to know.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

I have been a member for 3-4 years now. It is primarily a bird lease. Any legal game birds within season. It is a horse and cattle ranch with multiple ponds, most seasonally filled, rain dependant. It's very low key. You can reserve your own pond, sorta. Birds are sporadic. Some days chickens... some days feathers. It's a good place to take the kids and just get out.

If you need more info I can turn you on to the head honcho.


----------



## redfish1974 (May 16, 2007)

I would send me a PM with his contact.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Heritage hunting club is owned by Neil Yelderman in Damon tx. I do know that they will not be taking any new deer hunters due to management purposes ( too many hunters on land already ). The bird hunting is solely done on their property that runs along highway 36.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

The deer hunting & bird hunting properties are not the same.


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I knew someone would know something about it. Van, I sent a PM your way. I would be more interested in the birds then deer anyway so that might work out good. I appreciate everyone's help. 
Greg


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Father and law has a blind down there for the past 3-4 yrs, very hit or miss. We did alot of work on his pond in the off season to keep weeds and what not to overgrow in it, like most of the water down there. Great place to take kids, and snipe hunting is great also.


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Greg, I just ran across your post. I was a member there for several years and would still be if I hadn't got transferred out of the area. I visit relatives in Alvin each year and usually manage to get a hunt or two as a guest of a friend, so I've kept up on the changes.

The club stated back in the 1930's in the area that is now part of Brazoria NWR. Back then it was called the Freeport Boat & Hunting Club. The club later moved to Damon and then a few years ago the name was changed to the Heritage Hunting Club, Inc. It's a non-profit organization and all the officers serve without pay.

The club has a website at www.heritagehunting.org but to get an email address or phone number you need to go to the president's website at www.avianquest.com

The club president is in the wildlife habitat business and he is out there each summer running a bulldozer fixing roads, building new ones and working on ponds. There have been some amazing changes since he took over.

The president is also over the Columbia Bottomlands WMA which includes the lands the club is on and he going to be working with TPWD biologists on a game management plan.

As for the hunting there's something like 6,000 acres with over 100 ponds and I guess about 1200 acres of ag fields in milo and sometimes rice. The rest is uplands and lowlands. Dove hunting is usually good and quail is about as good as one will find for the area. All the ponds depend on rainwater to fill them so the duck hunt is dependent on autumns. It was pretty dry when I was there over Thanksgiving and the last I heard it is still dry. There used to be lots of geese around there until the farmers stopped growing as much rice. Now the geese usually don't show up until real late. There's usually tons of sandhill cranes around and when the ground is wet there are swarms of snipe. The best snipe hunting I've seen anywhere.

It's a great family place and you get year around access. I think it's still $350 a year with a $100 initiation fee the first year. That includes the wife and kids and a guest. The club has never advertised so it's always been word of mouth to find out about it. There's been a two year waiting list to get in, but I don't know how long the wait is now.

I've probably left out some things so if you have more questions, I'll watch the thread for a few days.


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

Talked to my cousin this evening by phone. He didn't hunt much this season because he had a lot of work to do in Galveston after the hurricane. He took the kids to the club this afternoon to let them run around and reported that the drought still has all the ponds dry. He said he saw a lot of sandhill cranes and the doves were really thick.


----------

